# Công dụng của dầu tràm con yêu trong việc làm đẹp



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (1/3/19)

Dầu tràm ngoài việc bảo vệ sức khỏe thì một công dụng được nhiều chị em phụ nữ yêu thích đó chính là làm đẹp. Thành phần của dầu tràm có khả năng kháng khuẩn, tiêu viêm và làm sạch da giúp loại bỏ các vết bẩn trên da và xóa tan mụn hiệu quả.




Một sản phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên an toàn và lành tính với da chính là sự lựa chọn mà mỗi chị em phụ nữ cần ngay lúc này. Việc sử dụng dầu tràm để làm đẹp cũng vô cùng đơn giãn, đối với những vết mụn sưng viêm chỉ cần cho dầu tràm vào đầu bông tăm rồi chặm vào vết mụn. Hiệu quả bất ngờ sẽ đến với chị em, tinh dầu có khả năng diệt khuẩn và tiêu viêm sẽ giúp vết mụn xép xuống nhanh chóng.

Đồi với những vết mụn đầu đen chị em phụ nữ có thể sử dụng dầu tràm để xông mặt hoặc pha vào nước ấm để rửa kết hợp với massage. Tinh dầu thấm nhẹ vào da giúp lấy sạch nhờ và bụi bẩn sẽ đem lại cảm giác sạch và nhẹ nhàng làm hạn chế sự hành thành của mụn đầu đen.

Để có một da mặt đẹp không phải lo lắng về những vết mụn khó chịu làm ảnh hưởng đến vẻ đẹp của chị em phụ nữ hãy đến với Dầu Tràm Con Yêu. Một thương hiệu uy tín chuyên cung cấp sản phẩm dầu tràm thật và nguyên chất đem lại sự an toàn và tiện lợi cho tất cả mọi người.

Hiện nay Dầu Tràm Con Yêu đã có mặt hầu hết các tỉnh thành trên toàn quốc bởi các cơ sở uy tín như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity, ministop và một số nhà thuốc.


----------

